# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion 8655 service manual



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I need the subject manual to disassemble the desktop and install more memory and pci card.I have checked HP support and got no help.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

You don't need the service manual for that. Service manuals are for repairs. The regular user manual will show you have to add RAM and expansion cards. 

That said, I don't even see that on HP's site. 

Unplug the computer from the wall. When looking at the front, the left side panel should come off with 2 screws on the back. From there, you can see the RAM slots. The RAM can only go in one way so look at the keys in contacts and slots and match them up. Insert until the locking mechanism clicks into place.

For expansion cards, one screw to remove the case's slot cover. Insert the card completely, then secure with the same screw. 

Be sure to touch bare metal of the case interior before reaching in to discharge any static in your body.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

I don't have any manual. I cannot get to the ram. I need to remove the drive housing. See photo attached.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

Oh wow! I see your dilemma. HP used a proprietary case.  Proprietary is almost always bad for us consumers. 

See if this helps: Upgrading Memory (RAM) | HP® Support. It may not be exact, but hopefully will provide some clues.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

I did look at that before, but it shows a different case than mine. I am having trouble removing the front panel so I can remove the drives. I have torn down and rebuilt many desktops, but none as hard as this. I figured the manual would give me the best way to access the ram.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

Try this page Troubleshooting Motherboard Issues HP Pavilion 8655C Desktop PC (US/CAN) | HP® Support


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*



> I have torn down and rebuilt many desktops, but none as hard as this.


I hear you. I have tossed out many such proprietary cases for the same reason.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion 8655 service manual*

I have found out how to remove the drive bay and I have installed more ram.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Great! Now as long as you don't have more than 2 extra screws when you put it all back together, you should be okay!


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

You just remove one screw and the whole drive unit slides out the front. Quite simple!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Quite simple!


 Yeah, once you know which screw, huh?


----------

